# Chicken gizzard question ?



## Jflorez28 (Sep 3, 2011)

I just bought chicken gizzards to see if my tegu will like it for 2mm , I have a baby red is it safe to feed the gu chicken gizzards if I cut it in small pieces ? And does it give good calcium ?


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 3, 2011)

Anything with bones in it will give better calcium...necks are good, can chop them up and pound them with a tenderizer for the lil ones... But we do gizzards too....although our guy doesn't like them as much.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 3, 2011)

Not sure about calcium but it is an alright occasional food, i only say occasional because theyre pretty processed. Cutting them up is fine, i would sill use a calcium supplement with them though.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 3, 2011)

They are safe, I cut them in small pieces. They are terrible for calcium, so supplement.


----------



## Jflorez28 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok guys thanks , and can you recommend any calcium filled food


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 4, 2011)

Of course whole prey....like they'd eat in the wild....and get calcium from the bones. You can also google fruits and veggies that are calcium rich, and then compare it to the thread on here that has the optimal foods list. Any natural calcium is going to be a good choice, then you can dust other foods to add more. We mix it into the ground turkey, etc. You'd be surprised what types of fruits contain high calcium...look it up if you get the chance. Blackberries, pomegranates, okra, butternut squash....just have to make sure it's also a tegu safe food and not also high in something harmful....cross reference. Hope this helps!


----------



## got10 (Sep 4, 2011)

chicken necks are good ,gizzards are high in protien , calcium suppliment is a must when giving gizzards .i sometimes give my big guys chicken wings . I am sometime lucky enough to go to the live animal market and get some of the castoff waste aka guts from the chickens ducks and rabbits to feed to my guys . And they are more than happy to be rid of it here in NYC.


----------

